# My family



## Pappy (Jul 6, 2017)

was always a very close knit family.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 6, 2017)

How was the reunion, it looks like everyone had a good time!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 8, 2017)

Just discovered this, Pappy!  Great thread!layful:


----------



## Pappy (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## terry123 (Jul 12, 2017)

tried to post something and it did not come out right. cannot figure out how to delete comment.  It linked to my FB page and I just wanted to post a comment from it.  Did not work.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 17, 2017)

Seems like every family has that one crazy uncle...


----------



## Pappy (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Vega_Lyra (Jul 25, 2017)

Family bonding....:wave:


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 10, 2017)

A woman gets on a bus with her baby. The bus driver says, "That's the ugliest baby that I've ever seen. Ugh!" The woman goes to the rear of the bus and sits down, fuming. She says to a man next to her, "The driver just insulted me!" The man says, "You go right up there and tell him off – go ahead, I'll hold your monkey for you."


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 19, 2017)

_The Family Eclipse
_


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Aug 19, 2017)

:wave:


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 8, 2018)




----------

